# Router Workshop push stick



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Many forum members have never seen the Router Workshop TV show. This is a sad thing because Bob and Rick teach simple and safe methods of routing. We always unplug our routers when making adjustments or bit changes... every time without exception. This is a habit everyone needs to adopt in the same way an airline pilot follows the same proceedures every time.

Another safety habit is using a push stick so you keep your fingers away from cutting tools. With most table power tools your wood needs to be held down to the table as well as having a positive way to push it against the fence and across the cutter. The Router Workshop push stick is the best tool I have seen for most applications. Bob and Rick want you to be safe in your woodworking so they offer you this plan at no charge. This is a prime example of how practical and easy the Router Workshop plans are to use. You will find many project Eplans available for instant download and reasonable prices at Oak Park. (link on our home page)

I learned a great deal from watching the Router Workshop show and I feel it is a great way to get started in routing. Visit www.routerworkshop.net and see for your self.


----------



## ssevey17 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you for the source. Seems like a great resource


----------

